# Harvey "Van" Cliburn Jr. (July 12, 1934 – February 27, 2013)



## cmudave

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...=PAPIT&SECTION=ENTERTAINMENT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

Turned on the computer this afternoon and the second story I see stops me in my tracks. RIP, Van.


----------



## Ukko

Looks like his passing is news in the non-classical-music world. He had been ill for a long time, was probably ready to go - in assumption of that I am happy for him.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm getting out the Tchaikovsky concerto, and his Barber Sonata op. 35 in memoriam.

*He shook up the world! Remember?*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

RIP Van...


----------



## Cavaradossi




----------



## EricABQ

It's been interesting reading about him today.

It had to have been quite an experience for him to do what he did at the time he did it. 

A life well lived is all any of us can hope for.


----------



## TinyTim

I met Cliburn and interviewed him for my high school newspaper in 1965. He was personable, effusive and generous with his time. I was impressed by his large, baseball-mitt hands. He even played for me when I asked him to. We have lost a great pianist and an unmatched ambassador for classical music throughout the world.


----------



## Vaneyes

In all these years, I never knew his first name. R.I.P. Harvey.

Related:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/feb/27/van-cliburn-russia-world-stage

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Cliburn


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Of course living in the DFW area Van Cliburn was an icon. His continued support of classical music and involvement with the competition named after him endeared him many lovers of the genre. He also made many great recordings and although he is now gone his legacy lives on. 

Thanks Harvey for what you accomplished and what we continue to enjoy because of your sojourn in this world. You made it a better place! RIP!

Kevin


----------

